

Systemd Continues Getting Bigger, Almost At 550k Lines Of Code - rdtsc
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTY5NjM

======
akerl_
Making a post that is headlined with a concern about codebase-size and then
leading with a graph of commit counts, a totally different metric, is quite
deceptive, especially given there's not a direct correlation between high
commit counts and what appears to be the primary message of the article: the
size of the codebase is noteworthy.

~~~
rdtsc
Line counts are below, just have to scroll down.

> Making a post that is headlined with a concern about codebase-size and then
> leading with a graph of commit counts, a totally different metric, is quite
> deceptive,

Not actually reading the article but commenting is a bit deceptive too I guess
(self deceptive perhaps) ;-)

~~~
akerl_
I did read the article, and while I'm on the opposite side of the overall
systemd debate their point regarding codebase expansion is a noteworthy one. I
just wish they'd led with the line count graph. Leading with a graphic that
doesn't actually represent the article's point feels deceptive, and I'm
curious why they put it there given that the line count graph is so
indisputably in alignment with their point.

~~~
rdtsc
It is not the best layout. They included the results of GitStats. If you used
it, you'd see the Activity tab, with commit histogram, comes before Lines tag.
So they just copied and pasted them in order I bet.

And to their credit they didn't make any explicit judgement statement about
it. They didn't criticize or say it is good or bad. Yes it is there
implicitly. In defense of it, systemd replaces init, logging, dhcp, talks to
dbus and so on. But some might see it as a disturbing trend in this one
critical piece of software.

